# Can We Do It?



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 2, 2010)

Can we upload multiple pics to a post we are making at, one time? Like we used to be able to do?

It was nice if you had say 5 pics that you were going to use in your post, to be able to upload them all in one shot. then add your text in along with the pics. At least thats how I used to do it.  Uploading each pic, and the multiple steps it takes to accomplish this task  seems like I am riding a tricycle now when I was used to riding a Harley!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Thanks

SOB


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 2, 2010)

I am having trouble posting pics too!

Hi,S.O.B.   :)-

I've been having trouble with my whole 'puter,but now I see it's not just me!

I need to post some stuff and I haven't found out the way to or how to wiki???

Oh,by the way,


----------



## squirrel (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG it's not just me! I lost my ravioli post twice trying to get the pictures to download and it took so long. I was only here for a little while before the format changed and could dowload in a flash. Oh well, I do like this new format, but sure wish it was easier to get pictures up. I also appreciate being able to download straight from my computer vs. using photobucket, so I guess it's a give and take. I will say this though, I would certainly be posting more Qview if it weren't such a pain in my hiney.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL----Cheryl, that last sentence almost made my ice tea go up my nose !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're killin' me,

Bear


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 2, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I would certainly be posting more Qview if it weren't such a pain in my hiney.


I AGREE!!! I used to post a lot more of my smokes since it didnt take so long but now I end up only posting about half.  Come on oh great ones give us regular folks a hand!  Can we do it???

SOB


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree as well - that posting I did with the plow disc wok took nearly 30 minutes to post


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 2, 2010)

I was told they are working on the problem and hopefully will get it fixed before long. I know you'd like a better answer but that's all I know


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 2, 2010)

Actually the new system is a lot faster and better than the old one...  What you need to do is forget about the way you posted in the old forum format..

You need to click the upload image icon in the above toolbar and when the box opens click image URL and use the direct link to images *NOT the image link (
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)* and just click submit.

If you upload directly from your computer you just find the file and upload it.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 2, 2010)

BBQ - Here is what I am doing and correct me if I am wrong: I click on the "insert image" icon it says please wait, the box comes up and you have two choices - "browse computer" or "image url" I use "browse computer" then click on the "browse" button, go to to photo and double click it and it inserts the file name, I then hit submit. This is where it takes a very long time and sometimes locks up.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have found that the copy and paste thingy works well for me. It's easy if I can do it to.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 2, 2010)

I still upload everything to photobucket and then use the HTML code to insert into the thread. Takes no time at all.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 2, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> BBQ - Here is what I am doing and correct me if I am wrong: I click on the "insert image" icon it says please wait, the box comes up and you have two choices - "browse computer" or "image url" I use "browse computer" then click on the "browse" button, go to to photo and double click it and it inserts the file name, I then hit submit. This is where it takes a very long time and sometimes locks up.


Squirrel, it could be your internet connection.  Are you on Broadband or Dial-Up?  Also how large are the images you are trying to upload.  I use 640X480 format which is a good size.

 


mballi3011 said:


> I have found that the copy and paste thingy works well for me. It's easy if I can do it to.


Mark using this requires posting in the html source code.

 


bmudd14474 said:


> I still upload everything to photobucket and then use the HTML code to insert into the thread. Takes no time at all.


This is what I also use.  It is the fastest and easiest.  Just open the insert image box and click image url and post the direct image link  in Photobucket.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with BBQ... The size of the images is what takes so long for some to upload....Photobucket is good for re-sizing...I have an old program called" picture it" and it allows me to size each picture quickly..Getting the images down to 640x480 allows them to load in a matter of seconds......Happy smokes.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 2, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> This is what I also use.  It is the fastest and easiest.  Just open the insert image box and click image url and post the direct image link  in Photobucket.


This is what I am doing also ...I was just wanting to group all the relevant pics at photobucket then copy all the direct link codes at one time and enter them in the image URL space here in the insert image tab. So I can have all the pics in my post to look at to add my text to.  I know I'm a PIA and I want it all!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## tom37 (Aug 2, 2010)

For what its worth, and my 2 cents ain't worth much lol.

But what I have started doing is, after taking my pics I upload to the correct folder on my desktop in my albums. I'm old school and still have a folder on the desktop with all my pics in it. (Its easy to find that way) Unlike the way many pic programs want to organize my stuff, I am all about date taken and name.

Anyways after the upload I look at the pics I want to post, leaving one window open with my pic browser showing. Then I double click the desktop folder and go to said named folder, highlight the pics I want referring back to my pic browser if needed and then rt click. I have an option right there to re-size, I choose large, usually gets me down to under 100kb.

I go one step further and put them in a 2010 re-sized folder with a name. When I go to upload, after I do one then it will reopen right to where I need to be to click the next pic. I have nothing but excellent results uploading this way. Maybe its since the size is small.

This sounds like alot of steps but I would guess that when doing this I probably spend less then a minute from album to re-sized folder. And ya it would be way cool to click 5 or 10 pics and edit my text but I guess I will live with it like it is for now.

PS..... photobucket dont like me at all. It always locks up and I mean bad. Most of the time it takes a reboot.


----------



## nwdave (Aug 2, 2010)

I sure hope you all get it figured out, because I for one enjoy these (and those, before the change) long step by step qviews with succinct verbal descriptions and instructions.  I know that I'm not alone in the pursuit of this knowledge.  As was once said, a picture is worth a thousand words.

And Oh, just in case it hasn't been said before (and I know it has) a BIG THANK YOU for your efforts.  I, for one, really appreciate it. 

Now, where did my wife hide that ravioli maker?


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 3, 2010)

I tried both the direct upload and photobucket, and decided to stick with photobucket. Much faster and I can set photobucket to reduce the files to manageable sizes when I upload them. Then I have two browser tabs open - one of the post I am creating, and the other of my pictures on photobucket, then I can just switch back and forth between the tabs and copy and paste the direct links.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 3, 2010)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> This is what I am doing also ...I was just wanting to group all the relevant pics at photobucket then copy all the direct link codes at one time and enter them in the image URL space here in the insert image tab. So I can have all the pics in my post to look at to add my text to.  I know I'm a PIA and I want it all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is possible but takes a different method.
​Go to Photobucket and check the images you want to download.







Then Copy This Code...







Next You







Pate Your Code in the HTML Code Where You Want It.







Paste Your Code







Then Your Images Should Show Like This.







c


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 3, 2010)

I made a Wiki on this for people to use;.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-post-multiple-images-from-photobucket


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 3, 2010)

WAAAAAHHHOOOOOO  BEER-B-Q!!!!!!

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=DSCN0215.jpg
YOU 
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=DSCN0218.jpg
ARE
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=DSCN0220.jpg
 DA' MAN!!!!!

Thankyou soooooooo Much!!!!

SOB​


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 3, 2010)

BEER-B-Q FOR PRESIDENT!

BEER-B-Q FOR PRESIDENT!

BEER-B-Q FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 3, 2010)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> BEER-B-Q FOR PRESIDENT!
> 
> BEER-B-Q FOR PRESIDENT!
> 
> BEER-B-Q FOR PRESIDENT!


*My Fellow Americans.  *

*I  Promise To Do A Lot Better Than Those Who Have Served Before Me... **( I Couldn't Do Any Worse...)*

*I Hereby Accept This Nomination For President...LOL*


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> *My Fellow Americans.  *
> 
> *I  Promise To Do A Lot Better Than Those Who Have Served Before Me... **( I Couldn't Do Any Worse...)*
> 
> *I Hereby Accept This Nomination For President...LOL*


I could campaign for you, but only if your staff gets Free PBR !


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2010)

I can see the white house now! Stacks of smoking woods, lots of mammal goodness smoking and rivers of hydration fluids flowing.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2010)

meateater said:


> I can see the white house now! Stacks of smoking woods, lots of mammal goodness smoking and rivers of hydration fluids flowing.


A PBR river and meat for smoking - OK you get my vote


----------

